# moving!



## leanne362000 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it even worth thinking about moving to cyprus in the current climate? I have updates from the Cyprus mail and at the moment it's all doom and gloom


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have specific concerns? Personally, I have no regrets. Yes, prices are increasing and so is VAT, but so far it's not affecting me very much. My biggest concern is the rising cost of electricity and I am on a quest for solar panels.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

leanne362000 said:


> Is it even worth thinking about moving to cyprus in the current climate? I have updates from the Cyprus mail and at the moment it's all doom and gloom


Hi Jeanne,

Go for it! We are moving over from 'doom & gloom' UK on 10th April, with the view that anywhere in Europe (if not the World) is in the same economic mess and wherever you are you can find doom & gloom. However, in Cyprus the people, the climate, the food and wine and the gereral ambience should make for a better life.

Do your sums for cost of living to make sure you can afford it (and I think that if you can afford to live in UK on your income, you won't have a problem in Cyprus). That's our view after much thought andcconsideration, supported along the way by the excellent advice from members of this forum.

You will love the way of life I am sure - see you there!:clap2:

David


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

buster12 said:


> Hi Jeanne,
> 
> Go for it! We are moving over from 'doom & gloom' UK on 10th April, with the view that anywhere in Europe (if not the World) is in the same economic mess and wherever you are you can find doom & gloom. However, in Cyprus the people, the climate, the food and wine and the gereral ambience should make for a better life.
> 
> ...


Exactly our view, we are hoping to move over in a couple of years, when we have had our house built and we retire, and like you, we have no doubt that if we can afford to live in the UK, we can afford to live in Cyprus. Some things will be more, some less, but the total cost will be similar, but we think the lifestyle will be better.

We have spent 8 years in Dubai, only visiting the UK a couple of times a year, and whether it is because we are away, when we go back, firstly, its always pouring, secondly, its drab, tired, and the people seem miserable, it just doesn't feel like 'home'. My sons are both at uni there, and they love it, perhaps its a better place for young people?

I have been 'lurking/stalking' on this forum for a couple of years but not actually posting, thank you all so much for the information I have picked up, I feel as if I know some of you, and can't wait to come to one of your meet ups, so I can match my mental picture to actuality!

Denise


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Denise, I hope the actual won't disappoint, think Angelina Jolie..... and you will be !


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Denise, I hope the actual won't disappoint, think Angelina Jolie..... and you will be !


Surely it can be no worse than the Uk? 
We are in the final stages of our move over to Cyprus (house is up for sale) and I'm terrified if I'm honest. I just keep focusing on the laid back, care free life that Cyprus can offer us and of course the climate. I have looked for any and every reason not to do it but I think that's just natural when entering into the unknown. As terrified as I am, I am also soooo excited!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Surely it can be no worse than the Uk?
> We are in the final stages of our move over to Cyprus (house is up for sale) and I'm terrified if I'm honest. I just keep focusing on the laid back, care free life that Cyprus can offer us and of course the climate. I have looked for any and every reason not to do it but I think that's just natural when entering into the unknown. As terrified as I am, I am also soooo excited!!


We were also excited but at the same time terrified when we moved here over 8 years ago. We didn't have the benefit of a forum like this to get advice and information so we were totolly in the dark as it had been a very long time since I lived here before as an RAF wife with my first husband. But we were fed up with the UK and determined that things would work here for us and we have no regrets whatsoever.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it really depends on your circumstances. If you have no dependents and no need for education and are relatively fit and healthy with a decent income from pension or other sources, then conditions here are no worse than the UK with the added benefit of a decent climate (but after a few years the hot weather can be as uncomfotable and unrelenting as the grey and drizzle is for those in the UK). If you need to work, have dependents and need health care and other basic services (there is no welfare state in Cyprus) then conditions are probably better in the UK and Cyprus would not be a sensible move.

For those lucky enough to be independently wealthy, Cyprus has a lot to offer, but if you struggle in the UK, you'll struggle here - with the added danger of there being no social safety nets.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Denise, I hope the actual won't disappoint, think Angelina Jolie..... and you will be !


Well, more along the lines of Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Felicity Kendall, and Joanna Lumley, beautiful mature women intelligent with wit and a sense of humour? My imagination pictures Veronica as Judy Dench in Skyfall, great organisation skills and firmly in charge! 

Kimonas, for his balanced, detailed replies, backed up by fact, .... a cross between a university lecturer (think Michael Caine in 'Educating Rita') and Dumbledore!


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We were also excited but at the same time terrified when we moved here over 8 years ago. We didn't have the benefit of a forum like this to get advice and information so we were totolly in the dark as it had been a very long time since I lived here before as an RAF wife with my first husband. But we were fed up with the UK and determined that things would work here for us and we have no regrets whatsoever.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I think it is natural to feel like this, and probably a good thing in that it acknowledges that it is going to be a life changing move. I would imagine those that blithely rush into the move without researching as much as possible what the situation actually is ..... a move for life, not a two week holiday, are the ones more likely not to make a success of it. 

We came to Dubai 8 years ago, my two boys settled well, my husband had a job, and they were all fine, I had 6 months of sheer hell, felt completely useless, boys were at school from 7.30 a.m. until 3 p.m., and I had nothing to do. Got a job, and was fine. 

We are building our own place in Cyprus , and have planned to have things for us to do when we get there on the house and garden rather than the builder completing everything. In addition, I will be looking to volunteer in the local charity shops, and if they will have me, in the local school. 

Everyone is different, having made this kind of move before I think there will be times when you miss something/someone from the UK, but if you have built a life in Cyprus, it will pass, people can always visit, my answer to whether I miss things from the UK here in Dubai is 'Of course' it would be very sad if I had spent 50 years in the UK and didn't miss it, I miss the seasons, the beautiful green landscape, the ease of communication, but I don't miss them enough to want to live there again!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The personalities and imaginings of of the web, fascinating and entertaining dstump - I suppose those wishing to come to Cyprus have similar mental images of how the country will be and the forum helps in tempering the reality. I have never regretted the move and there are always suprises here and most of them pleasant ones.

Cyprus for me has been endlessly fascinating but completely different to how I had imagined it. The most suprising aspect for me has been the contrast between winter and summer. The garden has turned from a semi arid scrub into the Amazon with a list of fauna enough to challenge David Attenborough - last week I was very suprised to see a bright emerald and golden tree frog picking off the baby preying mantises as they emerged from a nest in the roots of our knarled old olives.

For the record, the University setting was spot on, but (according to my students), I'm more Hugh Grant than Michael Gambon...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

dstump said:


> Well, more along the lines of Helen Mirren, Judy Dench, Felicity Kendall, and Joanna Lumley, beautiful mature women intelligent with wit and a sense of humour? My imagination pictures Veronica as Judy Dench in Skyfall, great organisation skills and firmly in charge!
> 
> Kimonas, for his balanced, detailed replies, backed up by fact, .... a cross between a university lecturer (think Michael Caine in 'Educating Rita') and Dumbledore!


On the button for our Mod !!:clap2:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

To move or not to move - that is the question. I think the reasons behind anyone wanting to move here are the key. If you are moving for the positive benefits of living on this lovely island, then I am sure you will be doing the right thing. If you are moving to escape from the UK, or wherever else, then you need to consider matters more carefully.

The grass on the other side is not always greener, and if you are unhappy with your lot where you currently live, then the chances are you may not be happy just because you shift your geographical location. 

But the one thing to remember, and I told my wife that when we were endlessly discussing the pros and cons of our move, is that we could always come back if things did not work out. Yes, it would be inconvenient and expensive - but the door is always open if you change your mind.

We felt apprehensive and slightly nervous before we arrived (but could never quite pin down why we were apprehensive and nervous), and that feeling evaporated once the wheels of our airplane touched the tarmac at Paphos (but that could be because I hate flying). We are approaching four months on the island and can not imagine living anywhere else. It is not idyllic (nowhere is) but it suits us down to the ground. We have made friends (both Cypriot and British), and have quickly learned to avoid the whinging, moaning ex-pats in our local bar, and also to be very selective when kind souls say we must come and meet "the usual crowd" at ... But that's us.

So be apprehensive because it is a life-changing move, be concerned about the economic situation here because it will get worse before it gets better (and I won't start about the current and future economic situation in the UK, which is potentially far, far more worrying), and take the view that it is an enormous adventure and embrace it, love it and live it because it is a fabulous, beautiful place to live with more than its fair share of warts


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> The personalities and imaginings of of the web, fascinating and entertaining dstump - I suppose those wishing to come to Cyprus have similar mental images of how the country will be and the forum helps in tempering the reality. I have never regretted the move and there are always suprises here and most of them pleasant ones.
> 
> Cyprus for me has been endlessly fascinating but completely different to how I had imagined it. The most suprising aspect for me has been the contrast between winter and summer. The garden has turned from a semi arid scrub into the Amazon with a list of fauna enough to challenge David Attenborough - last week I was very suprised to see a bright emerald and golden tree frog picking off the baby preying mantises as they emerged from a nest in the roots of our knarled old olives.
> 
> For the record, the University setting was spot on, but (according to my students), I'm more Hugh Grant than Michael Gambon...


Really? You surprise me.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Really? You surprise me.


Yes, 've seen quite a few now (always at the coldest times of the year). _Hyla arborea_ apparently - the European Tree Frog - dapper little chaps that look as if they've hopped out of the jungle, bright emerald green with golden/black sripes and big golden eyes, and with the sucker tipped toes. According to wikipedia they're not supposed to be here, but I've seen them in Paphos and in Larnaca...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I had one in the garden on the geraniums at the end of October, cute little thing, looked like plastic.

I would have thought it too cold to be around now.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I had one in the garden on the geraniums at the end of October, cute little thing, looked like plastic.
> 
> I would have thought it too cold to be around now.


They are cute little things but they are very noisy little prats for their size


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> On the button for our Mod !!:clap2:


I'm wounded to the quick
Judy Dench is considerably older than me and I don't have grey hair.
Other than that pretty spot on


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Are these the little fellas? This is one in our pool. We get them regularly each year.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats the little chap. The European tree frog
:clap2:


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

dstump said:


> I think it is natural to feel like this, and probably a good thing in that it acknowledges that it is going to be a life changing move. I would imagine those that blithely rush into the move without researching as much as possible what the situation actually is ..... a move for life, not a two week holiday, are the ones more likely not to make a success of it.
> 
> We came to Dubai 8 years ago, my two boys settled well, my husband had a job, and they were all fine, I had 6 months of sheer hell, felt completely useless, boys were at school from 7.30 a.m. until 3 p.m., and I had nothing to do. Got a job, and was fine.
> 
> ...


We lived in Dubai for 4 years, now since recently in Cyprus, well i have to admit i miss Dubai every minute and hoping to go back. We always tend to think that grass is greener on the other side but being fortunate to live in many different countries before i must admit Dubai was the best!


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

we have had the same thought s as you but at the end of the day we look around the uk its weather the majority of people and they are all miserable and who can blame them.
so we are doing it this spring/summer moving to tala.hope to arrive with a suitcase and start again


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

quality of life means many things to many individuals. Booze still seems to feature but the importance of **** (UK meanng) has diminished. Nevertheless, look carefully. I have been a frequent visitor to Cyprus since 1965 occasionally staying a month at a time. Correspondants that note that if you can afford a modestly comfortable lifestyle in the UK can enjoy the same in Cyprus with the added benefits that accrue from a warm, perhaps occasionally hot climate.

Depending where you live, friends both Cypriot and ex-pat will be plentiful. Moreover, my many meetings with many ex-pats invariably show that especially in the early years of Aphrodite Island dwelling you will have no shortage of family and friends visiting from the UK or even Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Saudi and other similar places only 2 or 3 hours flying time away.

Although some shopping is more expensive, I note particularly in the clothing department (no Primark yet) food and white goods vary depending on brand and source. Of course, for us KOS, there are distinct tax advantages as well as cheap community charges.

Frequent long stays in Al Ain interspersed with even longer stays in cold UK have long made me realise that Cyprus is a most pleasant place to make one's home.


----------

